# 1985 JD 824 snowblower



## getasnowblower

Hello, I am looking for an owners manual and a service manual for this unit are they available?


----------



## td5771

without seeing a picture of yours I dont know but some of the john deeres were identical to bolens machines.

Here is a possible manual

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/manuals/images/1032.pdf


----------



## getasnowblower

I think they are MTD machines. Here is a picture.


----------



## sscotsman

I dont think JD snowblowers ever had any Bolens DNA..
but it's possible..the 1960's to 1991 period isnt fully understood.

Im quite certain JD snowblowers never had anything to do with MTD, thats quite well known.

We know JD Snowblowers were made by at least four different manufacturers:

1. Late 1960's to 1991: Believed to be made by JD.

2. 1991 to 2001: Higher end models made by Ariens.

3. 1991 to 2001: Lower end models made by Murray.
....2001-2005, made by Murray under the name "Frontier by John Deere"

4. 2005 to 2011: Made by Briggs & Stratton, using Murray patterns.

Briggs dropped the JD snowblower line in 2011, they are no longer being made.

It's certainty possible there have been other manufacturers in the mix however! We cant rule out Bolens..but there is also no know evidence to support a Bolens/JD partnership..

Scot


----------



## getasnowblower

Here is a page from an MTD manual. The gearbox looks very similar to the JD unit.


----------



## td5771

I dont get much into who made what but I had a bolens at one point and a deere that either shared dna or someone had a midnight rendezvous and wont admit it.

same handle bars and controls, chute (as most do), bucket shape and auger bearing set up.

Either way its not yours.


----------

